# Datu Worden seminar in Colorado



## Rod Coulter (Feb 27, 2004)

¨ CONNECTING THE SYSTEMS ¨
 CURRICULUM COVERS 
TAPI - TAPI SINGLE STICK - TACTICAL KNIFE ENGAGEMENTS
TRAPPING HANDS - LOCK FLOW -THROWS
SATURDAY, MARCH 6, 2004
& SUNDAY, MARCH 7, 2004
COST $125.00
PER PERSON FOR TWO DAYS
SEMINAR LOCATION:
RANGEVIEW HIGH SCHOOL
17599 EAST ILLIFF AVENUE
AURORA, COLORADO
Contact Chris Grosz for Information
303-795-3742 or 303-795-3705
E-mail: Cgrosz@littletongov.org


----------



## Andrew Evans (Mar 12, 2004)

Datu Kelly was awesome! This was one of the best seminars I've ever attended. I received material that could keep my classes going for weeks. Law enforcement defensive tactics instructors, who never experienced Datu before, were especially impressed. "I though I saw it all, but he is something else." 

He is even better in person than on his highly informative videos plus his material is constantly evolving. We got the latest, greatest, new-improved version! He covered all of the advertised material and more. His explanation of Bukai (interpretation of movements) appealed to me better than Dillman's mainly because he did it from an eclectic point of view instead of the confines of traditional karate. I can go on but I better mention other highlights. 

Michael Janich- I have one of his books and always wanted to meet him. Wow! He did a great job of going around and helping students learn the techniques and concepts. When I couldn't get something, he effectively explained and demonstrated it. He is a great teacher. If you get a chance to train with him, TAKE IT. You will not be disappointed. 

Daryl Johnson, world champion in jujitsu at 1995 world games and renowned instructor who is proficient in many arts, made Datu an honorary member of the Colorado Springs SWAT team and awarded him a t-shirt. And yes, Shihan Daryl is also proficient with the sticks and knives. He is one bad dude!

Chris Grosz was an excellent host. His directions were perfect and he made excellent recommendations. I recall him saying that he trained in Modern Arnis a few while back. Right. Could have fooled me as he was highly skilled. 

There were lots of other great folks and knifers in the Colorado area. I hope to see many of those folks as well as some of my Modern Arnis brothers on this forum at the MARPPIO seminar in Topeka on June 5-6. See www.TopekaKarate.com

Salamat and mabuhay, 
Andrew


----------

